# Judge 205 Quick Change Tool Post And Holders



## eodcoduto (Nov 30, 2016)

I just picked up a Clausing Colchester Master Mk1.5 and it came with a Judge 205 qctp and a couple of holders.  As far as I know these aren't made anymore, but do you guys know if there are other brands of tool holders that will work with this system?


----------



## Randall Marx (Dec 1, 2016)

I've never heard of it before, but someone here likely has!


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 2, 2016)

How about posting some more pictures of the tool post.  Is it a dovetail type?


----------



## eodcoduto (Dec 2, 2016)

It is and the tool holders are Kirkelie, I have the 201, 202, and 205.  I didn't pay close enough attention when I put up this thread.  I have seen a few on Ebay for sale, around $50 each so I'll get a few more in the coming months.


----------

